# A small rant...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I bumped into a dog walking acquaintance a few days ago. She recently lost her little dachshund when the poor dog's back gave way and proved to be inoperable, and was desperate for a puppy. She has always admired Sophy, and a Papillon would have been an excellent choice for her, but she saw Border Terrier cross puppies advertised locally, and chose the one whose colour she liked best. Finding it difficult to keep the pup exercised, she then went back and bought a second pup from the same litter...

When I met her she was entangled in flexi leads, unable to keep tabs on both pups at once; at 14 weeks the bitch puppy is already showing typical terrier bolshiness towards other dogs (which the owner corrected with a tug and a smack...), the dog pup is shyer, and will stay in his sister's shadow given the chance. "I am determined they will be as well socialised and trained as Sophy, so I can take them everywhere!" announced the owner ... I hinted at the training methods I'd used with Sophy ... "I don't believe in training with treats!" was the reply ... I recommended a very good local puppy class - "Oh, I'm not one for classes!". She has arranged a one-to-one with a local trainer, but as far as I could tell the only question she asked was "How much?" **Sigh**


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Yikes! She should've waited before getting a new puppy. Much less 2 of them! I hope she'll make the investment to train them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

fjm said:


> When I met her she was entangled in flexi leads, unable to keep tabs on both pups at once; .... **Sigh**


Haha! Two flexis is a recipe for disaster! :brick: 

But, see??? ... this is why I get on better with dogs than people.  lol


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Border Terriers, yikes! Full of energy, gaminess, and sass! I had a JRT once and once was enough. 

I just had a friend this week get 2 McNab Border Collies. I don't think she has any idea what she is in for. She proudly posted a video of them tearing up a couch and they thought it was funny! These pups are 7 weeks old.....just wait! Sad thing is, in the right hands they would be very nice dogs!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*fjm*: Despite knowing it's futile, I continue wish we could save every pup and owner from the inevitable sorrows of misaligned expectations! It is such a shame that today, with so much good information about different dog breeds and their temperaments, and dog training practices that work and are pleasurable for dog and own alike just a click away on-line, far too many people still don't get it. Maybe one day technology will allow for a computer chip to be inserted into people to make them idyllic and joyful dog owners? (The day after the cow jumps over the moon, perhaps?) :cow::moon:Friends of ours got their eight-year-old granddaugther an eight week old American Eskimo pup, wrapped with a big red bow, for Christmas. (Named "Snow," of course!) Their daughter-in-law is already despairing about doggy hair and house soiling. I fear by Valentine's Day that sweet pup will be living elsewhere.:hmpf: There now, you may not feel any better but joining in on your rant a bit has helped me, so thanks for that!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The good news is that as far as I can see all the dog trainers advertising locally are firmly in the positive reward camp, and that the pups are still young enough and cute enough for one to find a good home if she can be persuaded that it is for the best. 

Oh Lord, Chagall's Mum - did they even consult the child's mother before getting her a puppy?!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Does make you wonder sometimes, doesn't it? I know we had never had a dog before but we did do research and we did listen to and _take _advice from other dog owners (particularly here!), books, a trainer/behaviourist and so on.

My secretary has just increased her hours to full time, hubby is a prison guard so works long hours (then gets a few days off), has 3 children age 16,13 and 7, a year old Labrador, 3 cats... and has just got a new border collie pup...!

They are full of good intentions, but when I suggested a BC might not be the ideal due to the amount of work needed it went down like a lead balloon... because the pup is cute and husband has always wanted one.

They never took the lab to training classes (although are of course going to do x, y and z with the BC), have cash problems and are still having issues with the Labrador chewing plaster off the walls. On the plus side they do believe in positive training (when they do training), thank goodness.

Have learned to keep my opinions a bit quiet about it all, but am dreading hearing all about the chaos that I am 99% certain is going to ensue.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

At least they are kind and well-meaning...saw an ad in the paper this week for a Boston terrier described as a good little guy, but the kids are too hard on him. Yeesh! Can't get that little guy out of my mind.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Does make you wonder sometimes, doesn't it? I know we had never had a dog before but we did do research and we did listen to and _take _advice from other dog owners (particularly here!), books, a trainer/behaviourist and so on.
> 
> My secretary has just increased her hours to full time, hubby is a prison guard so works long hours (then gets a few days off), has 3 children age 16,13 and 7, a year old Labrador, 3 cats... and has just got a new border collie pup...!
> 
> ...


I'm SMH as I read this. Long hours, short on money, which already taxes them as parents, and now another animal to throw into the mix? Good intentions are one thing but where is the common sense? It just seems a bit sad because the dogs will suffer in the end. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This reminds me of when my sil got her elderly father a Jack Russell. Of course she came to us for half the money for the pup. I told her I did not agree with the breed and would not be any part of that purchase. She got the pup and called me to tell me how wrong I was about the pup, all it had done was sleep and cuddle... I told her it was a newborn, give it time...

Within a few weeks dad called, said if someone did not come and get this pup he was going to shoot it. I picked it up, sent it to a rescue . Then rescued an older Shih Tuz for him. Oh how he loved that dog, his last words were about the care of his dog when he was gone. We took the dog and loved him dearly for another 5 years until at age 17 he had to be put down.

People are so clueless about what breeds will be the right fit for them.

P.S. Indiana, that is so sad to hear. Boston Terriers are such great dogs . I hope someone hurries and gets that poor baby out of that house. My mom has resuced 5. The first only had one eye due to a child in the home...


----------

